# Official Duck Dynasty fan club thread



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

Please, please tell me there are others who love this show as much as I do.

I don't have satellite so I ordered season 1 on DVD after seeing an episode at my sister's house. I am HOOKED and I love this show.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

That's what I say Jack!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My hubby is addicted. I do fun things like mop my kitchen floor when it's on :lol:


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I like this show. I watch it when I catch it, but I don't obsess in any way over any shows or celebrities.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I love it.. Jase and Si are hilarious.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Never watched it, but everyone says its good. I might consider DVRing a show in the near future.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I heard so many great things about this show and tried to watch it. I just could not get into it. Maybe it was the episode? What is the point of it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It's just another reality show about a family.. The whole thing started as "Duck Commander", a multi-million dollar company.. They literally made millions making duck calls, of course they sell different products but that's what they are famous for. 

Duck Commander


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

This show makes me so HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY. 

I freaking love Jase and Si. I have a whole collection of DD memes that I'll post on here when I get onto my computer. 

Their Xmas special was hilarious. Si as an elf = amazingggg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hubby and I have been watching it here and there the last couple week.

Love that show. Hilarious! Sy is just a nutcase, haha


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

I LOVE this show. Love them all and cant wait for the new season. Its on like donkey kong


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

If it makes Miss Kay hap-py it makes me hap-py hap-py hap-py!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have watched it a few times, pretty funny

I often wonder about some of the characters in it, it is supposed to be a reality show, but can some of the people be real ??? :lol::lol:

.


----------



## BarrelRacer67 (Nov 9, 2011)

I've loved it since before it became so popular! Si is just like my grandpa in another body! It's actually kinda creepy.......:shock:


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

My Boyfriend & I love this show, so funny!! :lol:


----------



## Cowboy Ringo (Sep 17, 2012)

I knew who they were long before the show as ive watched there buck commander show of them hunting deer and what not.

To be quite honest, its pretty much a remake of my family with and without beards.
And yes i have an uncle who went to nam and one the war himself just like si did.



Si telling stories-thumbs up
Si tying knots-thumbs down


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

Does anyone know when season 2 is out on DVD? We don't have satellite so I'm waiting for it to come out lol. I can catch a few episodes at my sister or dad's. 

We live in MS, but my husband works in Louisiana during the week. He said he saw Willie in the duck commander truck at a gas station near West Monroe. Said "Hey Willie" and talked to him for a couple minutes like they were old friends LOL.... I asked my hubby why he didn't ask for an autograph for me and he said it would have been uncomfortable for him as a man!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Watched it last night, can't say I really enjoyed it, but I'm not a fan of reality tv.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I can't get enough of this show lol...


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Fulford15 said:


>


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hahaha! Thats a awesome one. :lol:

Anyone see the Christmas episode? My boyfriend watched it and was telling me about it... sounds hilarious!!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Jase wrapped willies truck in Xmas lights baahaa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

It's funny.. They break all kinds of lights trying to decorate the house..


----------



## Conway (Nov 30, 2012)

Si as the flaky elf made me laugh so hard!


----------



## averylilly (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh...my....gosh!!I am so glad i am not the only one!All my friend (but one who is country) think i am wird for like that show.I love it!And Si is a nut 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I love Jase.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I watched it for the first time on Christmas Eve. I had heard all about it but wasn't the least bit interested in watching it.

But then I saw the scene where Jase and Si were turkey hunting and Jase told Si that he would shoot the one on the left and Si should shoot the one on the right and Si asked him " your left or my left?" And I laughed out loud. That and when Si was dancing with the turkey feathers, hooked me.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

corgi said:


> I watched it for the first time on Christmas Eve. I had heard all about it but wasn't the least bit interested in watching it.
> 
> But then I saw the scene where Jase and Si were turkey hunting and Jase told Si that he would shoot the one on the left and Si should shoot the one on the right and Si asked him " your left or my left?" And I laughed out loud. That and when Si was dancing with the turkey feathers, hooked me.


LOL
Si is awesome! I always get a heck of a laugh out of him!


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

My fiance and I love Duck Dynasty! The Christmas episode was my favorite. Our Christmas tree experience went the exact same way, we went to the woods and ended up at a tree farm! Jep & Ms. Kay are my favorite! For Christmas I bought my Fiance a Si shirt that says "It's on like donkey kong!"


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Brittney917 said:


> For Christmas I bought my Fiance a Si shirt that says "It's on like donkey kong!"


Oh my! Where did you find that? My BF would love it lol :lol:


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

Fulford15 said:


> Oh my! Where did you find that? My BF would love it lol :lol:



I got it from the Duck Commander online store. I will say this, they charge 9 dollars for shipping which made the shirt 29, which I felt was kind of steep for a t-shirt but for Christmas I went ahead and did it...Also from what I've seen on their facebook and from my personal order experience they seem to be very backed up on orders, lots of people complaining that their items are taking an extremely long time to ship. However when the shirt came it was totally worth it! The quality is good and overall I'm very pleased with it!  

Here is the link: https://store.duckcommander.com/p-705-black-donkey-kong.aspx

They also carry a cup similar to Si's that I love!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thats too funny!!

Finally saw the Christmas episode lol... "I want a horse!" "A horse is a lot of work!" :lol:


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

SEASON 3 starts soon!!! :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm addicted. Jase and Si are just....nuts. 

My favorite episodes have to be the Christmas one (I bet I know what you want....a tape gun!) and the one where the guys try to scare off Sadie's boyfriend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer67 (Nov 9, 2011)

It will be back on the 27th!!!!! =D


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

Fulford15 said:


> SEASON 3 starts soon!!! :lol:


 
So excited!


----------



## lasso (Dec 21, 2012)

i love si


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Has anyone been following Season 3? I thought it was hilarious when they took Missy & Corie out hunting with them... I can't stand girls like that !! :shock:


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

Fulford15 said:


> Has anyone been following Season 3? I thought it was hilarious when they took Missy & Corie out hunting with them... I can't stand girls like that !! :shock:


That episode is hilarious! I love Jep!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

****
Okay, Corie spraying herself with deer **** was freaking HILARIOUS!

And when Godwin got sprayed by the skunk while the girls were stuck up there? HAHA!! And the guy only had hit the emergency switch... LOL

And poor Willie just getting left behind while Jase and Si leave him to get stung. LOL


----------

